# New bow for deer season !!!!



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Finally had time to tune my new one for this season. 68" 55# @ 28" ,maple and bamboo under black glass with Bubinga for the riser.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Pretty bow. Looks like a Tred Barta bow. Is it??


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

No ,I build all of my own. The Barta bow is nice shot one last week.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Very nice work. I love it.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

I'd have to leave that pretty thang at the house. I'm to hard on the toys I haul out to the woods. 

Simply beautiful :biggrin:


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice bow!


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Very nice, but like screeminreel, I'd have it for wall art in the man-cave. I'd be afraid of scratching it or getting rained on.


----------

